# Vizsla owners in London area uk??



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi,
I have a 4 mnth old Vizsla and live in East London. Theres a few vizzies around us but we would love to meet some more to play with, is any1 from this forum around there??


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

I just got a V. She is only 8 weeks old but once she can be out and about we would love to meet up. Are you still in London?


----------



## Charis (Mar 17, 2015)

I would love to meet up with other London Vs- anyone still around?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

if you're on facebook have a look for local viz-whizzes. I know there's a club in Surrey if that helps


----------

